

Reconstructing Visual Experiences from Brain Activity Evoked by Natural Movies - bane
http://www.cell.com/current-biology/abstract/S0960-9822(11)00937-7

======
thisjepisje
I'd love to see what those reconstructed images look like.

~~~
gravity13
I found this on the research group's youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsjDnYxJ0bo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsjDnYxJ0bo)

~~~
thisjepisje
You can clearly see that it was done with some sort of statistical method,
though. Impressive, but not really "decoding" brain activity.

~~~
Houshalter
Sure it is. It means there is a straightforward correlation with your brain
activity and what you are seeing. It would be trivial to reverse it and find
what features are relevant, or use machine learning to create a much better
model.

